# Bitten by the bug



## Minyassa (May 7, 2022)

Hi. I'm Ari. I've caught and played with insects all my life, but only recently actually bought one. I now have a Blue Death-Feigning Beetle, a small colony of local isopods and a slowly growing springtail culture. I've kept our wild mantises for a little while before, both Chinese and Carolina; I like to feed them a few earwigs before I let them go. It's been a long time since I maintained a terrarium or aquarium and I'm finding myself really craving that activity now so as soon as I can find space to pull my 55 gallon tanks out of storage I'm going to put together a couple of bioactive terrariums and stock them with more interesting arthropods.


----------



## QueenIkebana (May 7, 2022)

That sounds amazing! I woukd like to put together a bioactive Terrariums as well. Space is an issue, but I'm sure I'd find a way. Good luck with it, I say .


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 13, 2022)

Hi, where so you find earwigs, no don't tell me. I had one it the Bugatorium a few mts back and I was pretty upset to see it!


----------

